# South Beach Bash



## Sandor (Aug 10, 2003)

US Kenpo Kai presents;

*South Beach Bash* 
October 3, 4 & 5, 2003

Friday Night Line 7:00 - 9:00 PM
Saturday and Sunday Classes begin at 8:30 AM and run to 5:30 PM

*Instructors; Master Richard 'Huk' Planas, Professor Dian Tanaka, Professor Zach Whitson, Guro Chad Bailey, Martin Wheeler and Ed Parker Jr. *

Topics; Form 6 (theory vs. application), Counterpoint, Systema, TaiChi, Tui-Na, Two-Man Set!

Registration $159.00 (Register by September 1 and save $20.00!!!)
Mat space limited for Friday Night classes. Limited edition 'I Survived South Beach Bash' t-shirts $25 available by preorder only! 

Martial arts bazaar featuring Hibben Knives, Original artwork by Ed Parker Jr., Iron Mountain Knives,  Huk Planas Videos, Kenpo Fighter's Videos, Systema Videos, message by the minute and much more!


for information contact Sandor Urban / sandor@the-beach.net
305-261-4787
US Kenpo Kai
1890 SW 57th Ave #106
Miami, FL 33155


----------



## deltron3030 (Aug 12, 2003)

should be a lot of fun, eggman(justin) has invited me to attend and i look forward to working out during the day and chasing thongs at night.   Kris


----------



## Eggman (Aug 12, 2003)

This will be a great event!!!!  Fantastic intructors mixed with south beach night life.  Already have some great clubs lined up for the after class fun.


----------



## Eggman (Aug 14, 2003)

rumor has it that sandor is about ready to lock in a VIP party for the bash at the famous CROBAR club.  if you have ever wanted to go to a kick *** night club, this has to be one of the best.


----------



## LadyDragon (Aug 26, 2003)

THIS SOUNDS LIKE AN EVENT NOT TO BE MISSED.  IS ANYONE OUT THERE OTHER THAN ME GOING TO BE ATTENDING THIS OUTRAGEOUS WEEKEND.


----------



## MartialArtsGuy (Aug 26, 2003)

Another great event I'm scheduled to miss.


----------



## LadyDragon (Aug 28, 2003)

AAAAWWWW.....

Come on MartialArtsGuy its the perfect time of year for a visit to South Florida.  I'm positive it'll be a camp to remember.


----------



## LadyDragon (Sep 3, 2003)

OK Then, so who out there will be attending this camp.  I want to know whom of you I might be meeting that weekend.


----------



## True2Kenpo (Sep 3, 2003)

LadyDragon,

You are absolutely right...  this is not the weekend to miss!!!  Great hosts, great instructors, and of course an awesome location!

I am planning on attending the camp and show some support from Pittsburgh!

Look forward to seeing you there.

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh


----------



## Sandor (Sep 3, 2003)

I can't wait to have you guys and gals in town. We have been working very hard to make this an event worth traveling to both for instruction and for a really great time afterhours unwinding with your kenpo family.  
I have lots of surprises in store for the weekend...  :asian: 

Peace,
Sandor


----------



## LadyDragon (Sep 4, 2003)

Thanks for your reply True2Kenpo.  I'll see you at camp in a few weeks then.  It'll be great to meet you.  Is any one else out there headed for South Florida for this awesome camp?  Lets hear from you if you are!  I'm looking to meet some new training partners that weekend, so lets find out who's coming from where.  Who knows, maybe I'll be headed for you neck of the woods in the future.


----------



## Sandor (Sep 9, 2003)

Hello everyone,

I've been getting a good number of inquiries about the event(a good thing and figure answering the number one question here will help with some of that...

The hotel info for South Beach Bash 2003;

Shelborne Beach Resort
1801 Collins Ave
Miami Beach, FL 33139

http://shelborne.com/

Reservations: 1-800-327-8757


----------



## LadyDragon (Sep 18, 2003)

GEE, its been a while since I come and look on this thread.  Its a shame no one else is interested in attending this awesome event.  Hopefully I'll hear from a few more of you and we'll get to meet face to face for camp.


----------



## Sandor (Sep 18, 2003)

I am pleased to announce a special guest instructor for the 2003 South Beach Bash;

Ebon Grayman  from Cirque du Soleils touring production Alegria will be instructing at the mini camp Saturday and at the South Beach Bash on Sunday.

Hope to see you there!


----------



## LadyDragon (Sep 24, 2003)

OK, I'm hoping to hear from someone out there letting me know that they're going to be attending this event.  Other than myself and true2kenpo of course.


----------



## Sandor (Sep 28, 2003)

An article about South Beach Bash! 

Enjoy :asian:


----------



## LadyDragon (Oct 3, 2003)

CAMP STARTS TONIGHT.

I HOPE TO SEE SOME OF YOU THERE!


----------



## Sandor (Oct 13, 2003)

I just want to take a few minutes of your time and thank everyone who participated and instructed at the 2003 South Beach Bash. 

It was a spectacular event and some of the best instruction I have ever had the pleasure of organizing for the Kenpo community. Master Planas, Professor Whitson, Professor Tanaka, Guro Bailey, Mr.Waldron, Ebon Grayman, Ed Parker Jr. and Mr. Wheeler all did a great job that I am very thankful for. I can't wait until next year :asian:

In a few days I'll post a link to the tremendous photo gallery that we are assembling(over 240 pictures!) for you all to peruse. I hope you enjoy them.

Again, THANK YOU to everyone who helped make 2003 South Beach Bash such a spectaular weekend 

Peace,
Sandor


----------

